# 50°C HDD temp in laptop too hot?



## Flash (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,
I wanted to ask if 50°C is too hot on my new laptop I bought. 

My concern is that it's winter, and it's 50°C. When summer comes, I can totally see it climbing to close to 60°C since my room will get hotter by at least 5-7°.

Toshiba specs says the HDD ambient operating temperature is 5-55°.
http://storage.toshiba.eu/cms/en/hdd/multimedia/product_detail.jsp?productid=341


Also. Is this the sound of the HDD parking? I keep hearing it once or twice during 3-4 hours of using the laptop. it's really really annoying
(clicking2 is the same file just boosted the volume).


----------



## temp02 (Dec 9, 2010)

60ºC will still be _ok_, even for the laptops HDD, higher than that (75 or so) and then I would worry about it.

I don't believe that the sound you hear is the HDD heads parking, way too loud and you only hear a couple of times per hour instead of every 7 seconds or so. It's most likely the internal laptop fan or even CD/DVD-ROM, still you can use quietHDD and see if the noise goes away.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 9, 2010)

what about the fan? does it spin well or theres enough space between you laptop and the base?
do you use add on fan to reduce the heat?
i guess it would be acceptable but if it could lower is better


----------



## Flash (Dec 9, 2010)

My laptop fan keeps starting and stopping, basically it keeps in check the CPU temp. So AFAIK it works normally.
I don't have any stuff that would cool it like a lap tray, or whatever those are for laptops.

I don't know if I should call dell. Not sure what they could do. I still have the 1 year warranty. I only been having it for about 2 weeks.
My laptop is a Vostro 1014. 

Also I don't think that sound is the DVD-RW. It's empty, and I believe I heard it even when I left my DVD tray open (tho not sure, because I was at school and it wasn't quiet around)


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 9, 2010)

Flash said:


> My laptop fan keeps starting and stopping, basically it keeps in check the CPU temp. So AFAIK it works normally.
> I don't have any stuff that would cool it like a lap tray, or whatever those are for laptops.



if you dont have just leave a space between the table by using something, like book or something  so the hot air could pushed easily and not accumulate under the laptop


----------



## Triprift (Dec 9, 2010)

Exactly what i do with my lappy.

Just have it elevated with a book or get something like the Logitech alto connect to put it on.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 9, 2010)

btw have check it by your finger? is that pretty hot or you just look at the control panel, and what kind of program that you usually run? 
is that not from the processor?


----------



## Flash (Dec 9, 2010)

I have noticed the pane at the bottom (2nd pic) is really hot compared to the other parts.

So I opened it up, and sure enough that's where the HDD is, all tightly pack (1st pic). That makes sence why my trackpad (the other side) and the surrounding is getting warm.

I would think dell couldn't do anything to make the HDD stay cooler right? I highly doubt it that there is any room on the other side for modifications to keep the HDD cooler (underneath the trackpad).

The only vent I've seen, is at the very top right. On the side there, there's the slot where the hot air comes out. I'm thinking the CPU must be around there. So the distance between the CPU and the HDD is quite far away.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 10, 2010)

have you checked any services that running on the background, is that any program that use much memory or resources
2nd. try to check the power option by control panel and take a look at change plan setting > change adapter power setting and processor power management> system cooling change it into active
you can squeeze the performance but the bad thing is the speed is kinda low for some apps
hope works


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2010)

My background is clear. It doesn't have anything to do with the heat of the HDD

Also, I have Win XP so there are no system cooling option in windows. Even so, there is only 1 fan, and as I said it's the top right. Unfortunately there is nothing that would help ventilate the HDD bay :/


----------

